# Curseur souris très lent avec OS X et trackpad



## gamov (19 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour!
Je suis la victime d'un bug très énervant sur mon ibook et OS X. Quelques fois, de façon aléatoire, et environ 3 fois par semaine, mon curseur devient hyper lent. Tellement lent que c'est inutilisable. Le seul remède est le rebootage... pour un UNIX, c'est vraiment la honte!  Réglage préférence ou délogage ne change rien!!!

Qqn a-t-il une parade?

[19 décembre 2001 : message édité par gamov]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

Est ce que tu peux détailler le comportement de ton pointeur ??? 
Quand ça se produit, as tu la sensation que ton pointeur est comme "freiné" par un mouvement opposé au tiens ??


----------



## gamov (19 Décembre 2001)

le curseur fonctionne exactement la même chose mais 3 fois plus lentement...

Si je connecte une souris usb, le problème disparaît... cela arrive qu'avec le trackpad et j'arrive vraiment pas à dire ce que c'est...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

ah, ok ...
pour mon cas, j'ai eu des soucis avec le trackpad, juste après avoir enlevé et remis la batterie ... je me suis dit que ça devait venir de là, alors, j'ai refait l'opération plusieurs fois jusqu'à ce que tout rentre dans l'ordre ... et depuis plus de soucis ...
je suppose qu'en fonction du positionnement de la batterie (les connecteurs ont peu de jeu), cela doit appuyer par l'intérieur sur la plaque du trackpad et donc faire déconner son fonctionnement ....


----------



## me (20 Décembre 2001)

J'ai eu le même problème sur mon Ibook (et je l'ai toujours)... et je l'avais déjà au temps où j'utilisais OS 9 sur cette même machine. Il semblerait donc que l'UNIX ne soit pas en cause...

Ca m'est encore arrivé l'autre jour (sur OS X), mais seulement pour le tracpad... la souris externe branchée sur le port USB continuait de fonctionner normalement.

Quelqu'un peut nous aider avec ça ?


----------



## jibbe (21 Décembre 2001)

Tiens oui, ça m'a fait pareil une fois ou deux sur l'icebook tout neuf (600, 128 RAM, 20 gig DD) de ma douce.

Depuis 2 semaines, plus rien ???
Quid ?


----------



## valcenter (22 Décembre 2001)

Hello,

Même problème pour moi aussi avec iBook 500 Combo, ça arrive environ 1x chaque 2-3 jours, mais en ouvrant le tableau de bord "TrackPad" le problème disparait, je pense donc que la batterie n'est pas en cause, c'est plus un problème de bug dans le firmware ou dans l'OS profond... Le problème sera sans doute résolu avec une prochaine mise à jour.

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2002)

Moi aussi j'ai le même problème sur mon Ibook (pourtant en OS 9,1 !!!). J'ai bo ouvrir le tableau de bord souris, mais rien y fait. Donc 2 sollutions : soit je branche une souris usb, soit je redémarre. Ca craint quand même ....


----------



## ODYC (3 Janvier 2002)

Mitou.
iBook dual USB
OS 9.1 (j'ai pas installé OSX sur la babasse). 
Deux ou trois fois : curseur soudain très lent (comme s'il était réglé sur vitesse minimum). 
Le blème disparaît effectivement quand on ouvre et qu'on referme le tableau de bord "souris" (allez savoir pourquoi)

Sinon je rencontre ce problème rarement vu que la plupart du temps j'utilise une souris USB (je peux pas blairer l'utilisation du trackpad).

Un truc intéressant pour pas se laisser trop pourrir la vie par ce bug (en attendant de trouver un tableau de bord "souris" débogué qui règle le problème) : programmer une touche de fontion pour ouvrir le tableau de bord "souris" ça évite d'avoir à se traîner lamentablement le curseur (pénible quanf fô traverser tout l'écran-aussi petit qu'il soit) jusqu'au menu pomme, qu'on déroule, puis jusqu'au tableau de bord souris (la manipe est franchement fastidieuse quand le curseur joue les pods de colle). Ainsi en un tournemain on se débloque la situation.


----------



## mac_steph (4 Janvier 2002)

iBook II DVD 600
OS 9.2 et OS X.1.2
Je n'ai JAMAIS eu ce problème... et pourtant, je fais une utilisation intensive de l'iBook.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Moi j' ai un Ti et j'ai le même problème sauf que le curseur est carrément bloqué et tout marche avec la souris et quand le trackpad ne marche pas je ne trouve plus le menu trackpad dans les preferences système


----------



## Swissnick (9 Janvier 2002)

Le sujet du trackpad au ralentis est une discussion de plus de 80 posts sur le forum de discussion consacré à l'iBook sur le site d'apple mais il n'y a toujours pas de solution... On y trouve toute les théories possibles et imaginables.
Je suis confronté au même problème et j'ai mis une souris...


----------

